# Allen Iverson has no left hand.



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEEa--3RLpU

In all the Allen Iverson highlight clips I've seen...this is the only one I've found where he actually goes left. And he does it once...with a somewhat-awkward move. The rest of this video, and every other video I've seen...is Iverson doing the same left-to-right crossover...all day every day.

I'm sure he can drive left, but he always seems to pull up after one dribble and shoot his jumper. Did anyone but Tim Hardaway and Tyronn Lue ever pick up on this?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

his right hand drive is too quick for most players


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He's admitted this in the past.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I hear humans also landed on the moon recently.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

From what I can see, his lack of left hand abilities doesn't seem to be stopping him or slowing him down. I'd like to see a guard in this league stop him for one game.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

EHL said:


> I hear humans also landed on the moon recently.


ditto this is nothing new


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

<img src="http://img368.imageshack.us/img368/4062/1448gy.jpg">


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

he also can't lay up with his left hand... jumpers in the left wing, slashes in the right is his game


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

If this topic is true, then he must be the only one handed player to be drafted into the NBA corect?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

is it really that hard playing with your arm? I'm ambidextrious so I don't know.


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

yea, its hard...you still need to practice for the muscle memory or w/e its called to just happen 

damn, 10 years no left...all time great

no fundamentals indeed, eh :biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lenny Wilkens didn't have a right hand and he's in the hall of fame.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if you score over 30 points a game by going right.... keep going right


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> if you score over 30 points a game by going right.... keep going right


 Truth.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

What part of the mix does he go left? I didnt catch it.

Ive noticed every time he has an open left layup, he twists his body so he can use his right hand to do some reverse type layup.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

sam cassell does it too. he drives hard right but when he goes left, he spots up and shoots.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

he crosses over both directions :whoknows:


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

he has a left, the only weakness in his hands is his left-layup, but other than that, he can do anything with his left, he can shoot jumpers with his left(truth), he can drive with his left, he can crossover and other types of fancy dribbles with his left, anything


----------

